# Does anyone still pheasant hunt



## cvg6 (Jan 7, 2016)

Its opening day, and I remember when that was a big day, is it just that no birds are around, or is pheasant hunting a thing of the past here in Michigan.


----------



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

Well my dad and I spent out annual day in the stubble field. We jumped one wild hen early this morning. No roosters. Met some nice new people and scouted some good spots. Successful day in my book. Looking forward to hunting pheasants again next year. Haha


----------



## FNC (Jun 5, 2007)

I went this morning on some public land in the Thumb. Beautiful day, great cover, however tons of cars/people. Surprising how many guys leave the parking area with dogs and loaded guns walking the fields 30-minutes before shooting time (barely light out). The same guys that pull into the parking area after guys had been there since 5 AM... No birds seen, a couple shots heard in the distance (private land?). But to answer your question, I think wild pheasant hunting in Michigan will slowly peter out as most pursue deer, turkeys and ducks. Any more, I take October 20th off every year and go out for the tradition. I have no expectations of seeing or bagging birds, I just really enjoy watching my Brittany work on an Indian Summer day. I'm very much looking forward to my annual Iowa trip and Michigan's December pheasant season when there is less competition.

Frank


----------



## Tomfive5 (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm up in the thumb for the day with my dad. We went to a small piece of public land early this morning where I had seen a lot of birds while working my dog. However other hunters beat us there, no big deal we turned around and hunted our family farm. This afternoon I returned to the public land and found the parking area full of liter! Who does that? Looked like somebody had cleaned out their truck and left it there. 
We have seen 3 hens and 2 roosters. Too dry and hot out for good hunting. Like FNC I also found some spots that will be great in December when the corn is down and the competition is non existent.


----------



## chizzel (Dec 6, 2004)

Well I made a spur of the moment decision this morning to drive 1.5 hours to some public land i have never been to in pheasant country. I had intended to deer hunt close to home but for some reason decided to partake in the pheasant opener. The whole way there I thought I was wasting my time and figured it would be crowded. To my surprise there were only a handful of people out there today. I ended up flushing 3 roosters, shot at 2 which I cleanly missed. 

I make a few attempts a year at pheasant and do my research on which public lands I might have the best odds at and I have never flushed 3 wild roosters before. This was by myself, no dog, and working small pieces of cover slowly. Also burned about 8 miles of boot leather today,. Needless to say I am whooped but there are birds out there if you do your homework and put in the effort. I'm pretty disappointed in my shooting but still an incredible day in my book.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

I tried for a bit this afternoon after work but it was just too warm out for the dogs. Lots of people pheasant for a bird that everyone seems to think are non existent. I prefer hunting closer to deer season and the December hunt, rarely see anyone!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stub2 (Jan 11, 2017)

I prefer to hunt closer to 1950. I remember when I couldn't wait for Oct 20, 10 am. Those days are now only a memory.


----------



## Tomfive5 (Dec 15, 2015)

Bagged a rooster this evening and saw a few others. There are still Pheasants, there just isn't enough habitat.


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

Stub2 said:


> I prefer to hunt closer to 1950. I remember when I couldn't wait for Oct 20, 10 am. Those days are now only a memory.


The MDNR in my opinion should go back to a 10:am start time.


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

A group of 4 end up with a total 4 roosters( 4th bird shot last night not in photo)Lots of young birds this year. My son tagged along and had a great time.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Sounds like a good hunt. Congratulations.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

michgundog said:


> The MDNR in my opinion should go back to a 10:am start time.


Why?


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

No shooting before daylight with a 9 or 1000 start. Too bad there are hardly any birds anymore, or places to hunt them.

Most of the places where I used to hunt, where I always saw birds, have roads or buildings over them now. Today's farms look like pool tables, little cover. The days of really good wild pheasant hunting in Michigan are gone and they will not return, unless there are major changes in farming practices.


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

John Singer said:


> Why?



Give them time to get off the roost in the morning or do a 4pm stop time. Take some pressure off them.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

michgundog said:


> Give them time to get off the roost in the morning or do a 4pm stop time. Take some pressure off them.


Got it thanks.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

IF I remember correctly, only the first day started at 0900 or 1000, which ever it was. I THINK PA was the same as well.


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

DecoySlayer said:


> IF I remember correctly, only the first day started at 0900 or 1000, which ever it was. I THINK PA was the same as well.



Yes that's correct 10:00.


----------



## Scotty Bowman24 (Sep 29, 2017)

I used to love pheasant hunting now there is a subdivision where we went.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Have not seen a pheasant around here in 20 years. Used to get off the school bus grab our guns and the dog and hit the corn fields. would be back to the house in time for supper with two limits. Left for the war and when I got home you had to hunt all day to find a couple of birds, now days there are none around here.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

We cheat and raise our own.


----------



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

I would say that with the groups I saw on opening day, that yes people still pheasant hunt. I got in late and most of the Fields had been worked over, twice. So I didn't see anything but I know at least a few birds were shot.


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

John Singer said:


> Why?





michgundog said:


> Give them time to get off the roost in the morning or do a 4pm stop time. Take some pressure off them.


Yes the later start makes sense from the stand point of the birds roosting and feeding process. I know that it is why I always appreciated the South Dakota dailey noon starting time. Maybe South Dakota has something there just having afternoon hunts?


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Having shorter shooting hours, here, will not may any difference. Without year round cover, there will be no birds. You don't see rabbits like we used to see them back years ago either.


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

DecoySlayer said:


> Having shorter shooting hours, here, will not may any difference. Without year round cover, there will be no birds. You don't see rabbits like we used to see them back years ago either.


I never said it would make a difference in numbers I said I appreciated the the afternoon system. Pheasants, rabbits, Grouse, their future is held in the hands of the Millennials.
We Boomer's are out of the equation, we have had our chance.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

gundogguy said:


> I never said it would make a difference in numbers I said I appreciated the the afternoon system. Pheasants, rabbits, Grouse, their future is held in the hands of the Millennials.
> We Boomer's are out of the equation, we have had our chance.


I was not "picking" on you, I was just pointing out the facts of life. 

I don't agree that we are "out of the equation". We can get involved with conservation work to at least try to improve things. My wife and I donate many hours every year with Ducks Unlimited and The Pointe Mouillee Waterfowl Festival.

We can remain in the equation as long as we have time to contribute.


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

Jeeez, Oct 20 10:00 am has almost been wiped out of my memory banks. Grew up in Pheasant Run. I would take my wrist rocket and a pocket full of Woolworth's marbles out in the fields and flush up to 30 birds when I was in elementary school. No, pheasants, bunnies, quail, deer, ducks, grouse, etc. anymore, I think the changing demographics are not even wired for anything concern in those spectrums of wildlife. The Millennials are Nintendo/cable tv trained to where as if it is not a 10 lb walleye, bass, salmon or 12 pt buck magazine cover buck in the course of a weekend interest will not be there. Bummer from the baby boomers, but for them, no concern. That is why they go to pheasant farms. Almost like the "Guns of Autumn" from another angled destructive political force that is being detrimental to those mores.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

It means different things to different people.
You have to be an optimist for sure.

People can go to a preserve to relive their aging fantasies. 
Just don't waste my tax dollars on the delusion.

Oct 20 isn't a priority for me anymore.


----------



## jesseb (Jul 28, 2010)

I went downstate for a four day hunt, had a fantastic time, best pheasant numbers I’ve seen in ten years at least. Granted I’m 30 years old and didn’t live in the good ole’ days. I’ve been obsessed with pheasant hunting since I was a kid, I will never give up on them, they are far and beyond my favorite animal to hunt.


----------



## Zeboy (Oct 4, 2002)

gundogguy said:


> Yes the later start makes sense from the stand point of the birds roosting and feeding process. I know that it is why I always appreciated the South Dakota dailey noon starting time. Maybe South Dakota has something there just having afternoon hunts?


Oh yeah. Nothing like sitting around all morning watching the temperature climb from the 40's all the way to 80's before you can hunt. 

Been there, done that. Dumbest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

When I hunted the Dakotas never saw 70- 80 degree days It was never the dumbest thing i have ever seen!





Zeboy said:


> Oh yeah. Nothing like sitting around all morning watching the temperature climb from the 40's all the way to 80's before you can hunt.
> 
> Been there, done that. Dumbest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Tomfive5 (Dec 15, 2015)

I ended up hunting 2 different counties this past weekend, one was in the thumb, the other was one that I assume is overlooked by most pheasant hunters. I only know there are birds there because I hear them cackle while deer hunting. Saw only a few birds in the thumb but got one rooster. Saw about 20 birds in 1 morning at the other spot and Connected on 1 rooster. (missed 3(!) others).


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Just a couple hours ago!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm going to give the grouse and woodcock a break from my bumbling and fumbling for the day tomorrow and give it a go after pheasant.
I've not hunted for pheasant on public ground, the young dog I'll be taking has never scented one, and it's been a few years since I've chased wild pheasant. Should be a blast


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

God knows the 2 trespassers I booted from my property today are still pheasant hunting...needless to say I saw ZERO deer tonight after their intrusion all over the 30 acres I hunt


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

Sharkbait11 said:


> God knows the 2 trespassers I booted from my property today are still pheasant hunting...needless to say I saw ZERO deer tonight after their intrusion all over the 30 acres I hunt



During the 1970's we called those types "slob hunters" . Yet to this day when they still exist.
Sorry for the inconvenience of non sporting hunters, they steal the game from all of us.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Greta stuck another one today!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Had a good morning.Found 15 birds in which 7 were roosters.The dogs were to pointy lol.Had a hard time getting close to the running birds as they just kept moving off of there points.Most roosters flushed 50 to 70 yards off the dogs after relocating them a few times.Should have brought the old lab today he would have had a blast today.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Mr. Botek said:


> I'm going to give the grouse and woodcock a break from my bumbling and fumbling for the day tomorrow and give it a go after pheasant.
> I've not hunted for pheasant on public ground, the young dog I'll be taking has never scented one, and it's been a few years since I've chased wild pheasant. Should be a blast


Had a good walk unspoiled by even a single bothersome bird.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Mr. Botek said:


> Had a good walk unspoiled by even a single bothersome bird.


And I could have used another shooter.lol Sometimes you just never know until you go.My dogs are getting spoiled this year.Everytime I stop the truck and put them on the ground they are into birds instantly.Today they got out and it was within a couple minutes.Last year it could be an hour or two before contact with a bird.


----------



## Alex Andrzejewski (Jun 28, 2017)

Mr. Botek said:


> Had a good walk unspoiled by even a single bothersome bird.


As in the "good walk unspoiled" described by Mr.Bourjaily? My professors would say something quoted so directly from a source, in this case the most recent edition of field and stream, would require an in-text citation.


----------

